# arctic cat 650 trv snorkel



## Guarino113

my uncle has an arctic cat 650 trv and wants to install a snorkel. just wondering if anyone out there has one or has done it. he sunk it sat in a small mud hole so now he really wants to do something.


----------



## phreebsd

see if this give you guys any ideas.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=945​


----------



## Guarino113

i think that will really help. thanks. also are all the vent lines pretty much the same as the brute force that you run up to the pod?


----------



## phreebsd

the diff's had the accordian things on em. all we had was the carb vent.


----------



## Guarino113

sounds good. thanks again


----------



## supermanjrp

yes the carb and the gas tank are the only things that need to be ran all the way up. if i would have got my pics of my snorkel setup done on my 650 u could have copyed it but i didnt get them before i left. Just make sure u use the stock boot on the cvt exhaust and intake when u snorkel the belt. they tend to hold better


----------



## coker6365

You need CNC cut plate to hold your snorkels steady on that Arctic Cat? I have several for new style and old style racks with or without the radiator relocate. There are picture of both up on my website, d ickspowersports.com (no space), if you want to see what they look like. Just click on the photo gallery.


----------



## Guarino113

o ok. My brother actually has a cnc machine so we can make something


----------

